

Internet of ThingsFunky Connected PrayerWheel Project - JacksonBond
https://www.dizmo.com/connecting-a-self-made-prayer-wheel-to-dizmo/

======
JacksonBond
Any Tibetan Makers out there? For all you IoT Enthusiasts and Makers. If you
have been trying to connect your PrayerWheel to the internet... you might be
interested in how Xaver Inglin did it using the dizmo + wunderbar
[https://twitter.com/igori](https://twitter.com/igori)). Oh and if you are
like me, in case you are not familiar with a Prayer Wheel, it is used in
Tibetan Buddhism.

